# superhero/villain ideas! help!



## imayam (Oct 24, 2003)

i need ideas for a superhero or super villain costume (one for a girl and one for a guy-not couples)...please! something that isn't too complicated/doesn't take too long to make but is still a cool idea. thanks =)


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

For a guy, you could do Punisher real easy. Black jeans, black shirt (painting on a white skull on the front of it), a black trench coat, and strap on a couple of guns.


http://james_harden.tripod.com/assets/duplicate1/thomasjane.jpg

For a girl, she can go as Death from the Sandman series. Black spaghetti strap dress, powder on the face, and on aunkh(spelling).

http://www.vamp.org/Gothic/Images/images/death2.gif

"People want to know why I do this, why I write such gross stuff. I like to tell them I have the heart of a small boy -- and I keep it in a jar on my desk." _- Stephen King_


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

aunkh???? HUH?!?!?!


OH! Do you mean the Egyptian symbol the ANKH?

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## imayam (Oct 24, 2003)

any more ideas for the girl? 
pleasepleaseplease
thankyouthankyouthanx


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Are you looking for traditional or could you go with something 'good guy' but not superhero per se?

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

It also depends a bit on what you look like (ie. hight, build, body type and such) and what kind of a look you want to go for. Do want a scary villian or a really good good guy? It all kinda depends.

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------

